# Piedmont NWR Hunts?



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Oct 2, 2013)

I was wondering about the Piedmont national wildlife refuge hunts?  If the Government shutdown does not end I guess the hunts will be off?


----------



## Bama B (Oct 2, 2013)

Hopefull they will figure it out. That would be a shame for you guys picked for that hunt. When is the first hunt.


----------



## one_shot (Oct 2, 2013)

Phone: (478) 986-5441 Recorded message says :
 They will be closed for the duration of gov. shutdown.


----------



## TC915 (Oct 2, 2013)

Here's a press release posted on the Ga DNR site...

" Federal Shutdown NOT Affecting WRD-Controlled Properties
SOCIAL CIRCLE, Ga. (10/2/2013)

Due to concern regarding the recent federal shutdown, Georgia Department of Natural Resources’ Wildlife Resources Division wants to assure hunters, anglers and others that Wildlife Resources Division-controlled properties remain open to all scheduled activities. *This includes activities, such as hunts on state wildlife management areas on federal lands, as these areas are considered Wildlife Resources Division-controlled.* Questions? Contact your local office: www.georgiawildlife.com/about/contact. "


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 2, 2013)

TC915 said:


> Here's a press release posted on the Ga DNR site...
> 
> " Federal Shutdown NOT Affecting WRD-Controlled Properties
> SOCIAL CIRCLE, Ga. (10/2/2013)
> ...



Unfortuantely, the above notice does not apply to Federal areas like Piedmont.


----------



## TC915 (Oct 2, 2013)

Really? I took the highlighted sentence to mean even tho it's a Federal area, if the State runs the hunt it will go on as planned. I'm new to this federal vs state land situations so I could be wrong.


----------



## arrahslinger (Oct 2, 2013)

Piedmont NWR isn't a "state wildlife management area on federal lands." It's federal land managed by federal staff who are furloughed right now, so there's nobody to staff the hunt.

Really feel bad for those who planned to attend such hunts that might be canceled. I usually attend 1 or 2 during the season and would be livid if the shutdown canceled those plans.


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't think there will be a hunt unless they settle the government shutdown.  I have not missed a hunt at Piedmont for 20+ years.  It will be sad if there is no hunts at Piedmont.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Oct 2, 2013)

If there isn't a hunt then the next year might be as good as it has ever been. I'm not for the area being shutdown though. Let's just go anyway. If I read right who will be there to stop us?


----------



## LIGHTNING (Oct 2, 2013)

Checked Bond Swamp this morning. It is closed.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 4, 2013)

Bet it is resolved before the hunts. If not I guess we are out some money and a great time with friends and family. I have missed only two hunts since 1975. One I did not get picked for and one in 2005 when I had my heart attack the week prior to the hunt.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 4, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Bet it is resolved before the hunts. If not I guess we are out some money and a great time with friends and family. I have missed only two hunts since 1975. One I did not get picked for and one in 2005 when I had my heart attack the week prior to the hunt.



We'll hit the lease pop. We won't let the gov't ruin our good times!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 4, 2013)

toolmkr20 said:


> We'll hit the lease pop. We won't let the gov't ruin our good times!!!


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 4, 2013)

I think it will be straightened out by the hunt time. Don't think they want to reimburse all the $12.50 permits or they will call the rangers in for the hunts. We paid for a service and they will have to deliver or pay us back.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 18, 2013)

So whats the word? Is Piedmont back open for now?


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks like it. All Goobermint operations are now open.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Oct 20, 2013)

http://www.fws.gov/news/ShowNews.cfm?ID=C81D31B1-B778-8AFB-84BE7A2D4A896623


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 21, 2013)

Woohoo awesome news.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 22, 2013)

Hope the weather is good. Think I will do some BBQ one night. I do most all the cookin anyway. But I love doin it.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 22, 2013)

Which hunts are ya'll going on. I have the Primitive weapons hunt end of this month.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 22, 2013)

snuffy said:


> Which hunts are ya'll going on. I have the Primitive weapons hunt end of this month.



We got the Nov 7-9 gun hunt. Be about ten or so of us in two campers.


----------



## merc123 (Oct 22, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> We got the Nov 7-9 gun hunt. Be about ten or so of us in two campers.



You won't be cold!  Might stop in and try some of your BBQ this year!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 22, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Hope the weather is good. Think I will do some BBQ one night. I do most all the cookin anyway. But I love doin it.



Checked the extended forecast and its showing temps in the 30's and sunny skies except for Thursday when there might be a chance of rain.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 22, 2013)

merc123 said:


> You won't be cold!  Might stop in and try some of your BBQ this year!



That would be great.
 The Akorn smoker can be set up to cook over night and would not miss any hunting.



toolmkr20 said:


> Checked the extended forecast and its showing temps in the 30's and sunny skies except for Thursday when there might be a chance of rain.



Well, you and I have been thru wet weather hunting there before.


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 22, 2013)

I will be there next week for PW hunt. Will be round 10 of us.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 22, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> That would be great.
> The Akorn smoker can be set up to cook over night and would not miss any hunting.
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, will have the tree umbrella and rain gear ready just in case.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 23, 2013)

toolmkr20 said:


> Yep, will have the tree umbrella and rain gear ready just in case.



Indeed. 

I think the Akorn will be coming with us and there will be some goodies available, until gone. I will have "Paymaster" on a sign on the canopy with the cookers and anyone is welcome to stop by. Be a great way to meet folks from here.


----------



## BONE COLLECTER (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey paymaster, will you be at pippin lake campground, if so me and my 2 daughters will stop by and say hello.


----------



## merc123 (Oct 24, 2013)

You're something else Paymaster


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 24, 2013)

merc123 said:


> You're something else Paymaster



I am, but I ain't figured out what yet!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Rackbuster said:


> I will be there next week for PW hunt. Will be round 10 of us.



Save us a few! Good luck and be safe!!!!!!!!!


----------

